# Teamspeaker 2min verzögerung



## ischtor (5. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

mal ne Frage an die Profi´s.

Mein Teamspeaker funktioniert eigentlich ganz gut, nur ein Problem.

Wenn ich spreche dauert es 2sek oder so dann hör ich den von mir gesagten Text nochmal.
Den dann auch die anderen hören...

Da kann man sich wirklich nicht gut unterhalten....


pls help

gruss
Ischtor


----------



## Pfotenhauer (5. Januar 2007)

ischtor schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mal ne Frage an die Profi´s.
> 
> ...



Steckst du hinter ner Firewall?? Das klingt mir ganz nach dem TCP/IP - Protokoll. Deine Sprache wird in Datenpakete zerlegt und versendet. Beim empfänger wird es wieder zusammengebaut. wenn auf dem weg ein paket verloren geht wird es neu angefordert und daraus entstehen Latenzen die eigentlich im ms-bereich liegen sollten. Warum das bei dir so extrem verzögert und wahrscheinlich so viele Pakete verloren gehen kann ich dir nicht sagen.

HIER noch ein kleines Movie (ca.73M zum thema I-Net und TCP/IP:

http://ftp.sunet.se/pub/tv+movies/warriors...-700-fr-VBR.mpg


----------



## Fubbiz (5. Januar 2007)

Also wenn man sich selber hört, dann stimmt da schonmal was nicht, kann mehrere Fehler haben... 
Ist sehr schwer da jetzt ne lösung vorzuschlagen, da es so vieles sein kann.
Aber mit TCP/IP-Packeten hat das nix zutun, verzögerungen sind normal.

Hört sich nach falschen sound einstellungen in windows an.
Wiedergabe Mic aus
Aufnahme Mic auswählen (nicht stereomix o.ä.)

Muss natürlich auch nicht bei dir liegen das Problem kann auch bei einem Kollegen in TS sein, v.d. kennste keinen der mit dir in TS ne Live setting vornehmen kann?

mfg


----------



## Hewal (6. Januar 2007)

FubbizBlackhand schrieb:


> Also wenn man sich selber hört, dann stimmt da schonmal was nicht, kann mehrere Fehler haben...
> Ist sehr schwer da jetzt ne lösung vorzuschlagen, da es so vieles sein kann.
> Aber mit TCP/IP-Packeten hat das nix zutun, verzögerungen sind normal.
> 
> ...




dieses "sich doppelt hören" hängt auch oftmals damit zusammen, daß der Gegenüber kein Headset hat, sondern Lautsprecher. und somit empfängst du über sein mikrofon deine Stimme, welche ja durch SEINE Lautsprecher ausgegeben werden. Das wiederum bestätigt sich dadurch, daß erst nach 2sek. die gegenstelle das hört, was du sagst.

das problem mit der Verzögerung kenne ich sehr gut. Bei mir tritt es vor allem nach längeren ts sitzungen auf. Bisher bin ich leider noch nicht so ganz dahinter gekommen, wo genau das problem liegt.

Bei mir hift immer ein reconnect (sache von 3 sek :-))

Gruß
Hewal (Yasso, Wrathbringer)


----------

